# Born of Osiris/Chelsea Grin tone?



## NotLukasz (May 13, 2015)

The discovery is one of my favorite "Djenty tech Deathcore blah blah blah" albums. Some of my favorite songs being dissimulation, regenerate, shaping the masterpiece, and ofcourse THEE masterpiece that is xiv and behold. I've also been a big fan of chelsea grin before I heard their evolve ep(which includes jason Richardson who played for boo on the discovery) which included a bit more technical ability and not primarily chugga chugga and it only made me love them much more. So basically I just want an amp tone simmilar to mainly boo and CG but also bands like veil of maya, periphery, and the faceless. I plan on getting a 6505 and a mesa 412 or and orange ppc412 after I get a car(which I am only 2 weeks away from having enough money for). Right now I have a jackson js22-7 which I plan to get juggernauts for after I get my amp. In the future I also plan on saving for a much pricier music man all while getting strict on my practice and getting my twchnique and skill down to earn and prove to myself that I deserve a 2500 dollar guitar. So after I get my car, get my head, and get my cab, what pedals and other gear do you suggest I get to capture the tone I want?


----------



## Glass Cloud (May 13, 2015)

Noisegates and compression pedals.




Lots of them.


----------



## NotLukasz (May 13, 2015)

Glass Cloud said:


> Noisegates and compression pedals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao can we get a bit more specific, what brands, what order to set them up, what else to set them up with


----------



## mbise1993 (May 13, 2015)

I would recommend going with some sort of overdrive pedal, such as a Tube Screamer or Bulb's signature OD pedal. Most bands that have that "djent" tone get it by turning the gain down on their amp and throwing an OD pedal in front of it with the gain down and the output cranked to really drive the amp. At least that's what I think, I usually use this strategy with my POD HD but I believe it applies to analog equipment as well (somebody please correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Der JD (May 13, 2015)

You will never be successful at achieving tones like that because they are born in the studio. Prepare to be dissapointed and have a much lighter wallet.


----------



## NotLukasz (May 13, 2015)

Der JD said:


> You will never be successful at achieving tones like that because they are born in the studio. Prepare to be dissapointed and have a much lighter wallet.



Is it possible to get a similar tone That won't make me disappointed


----------



## TravisMontgomery (May 13, 2015)

Not sure how the tones actually sound, but here are some tones that Jason made for the Axe-fx and Pod Farm. I'd imagine these would at least get you in the ballpark.

Jason Richardson (Chelsea Grin) Tone Pack / UNSTOPPABLE KILLING MACHINE

I know you're looking for more of a live tone, but this will get you closer to their studio tones.


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 14, 2015)

The search function on this forum is your friend, but to cut to the chase:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/beginners-faq/219326-guide-djent-tone-updated-march-7-13-a.html

and the website summary here:

News


At least two noise gates one before amp, one after or in the FX loop. An appropriate placed compressed and a EQ pedal to boost upper mids at 1.4Hz's.

If it sounds dryer than California and more sterile than my stepfather then you doing it right.


----------



## AdenM (May 18, 2015)

Joey Sturgis has BoO tone patches available for sale on his website. I've programmed pretty similar tones on my POD relying on alot of mids, especially boosted high mids, a slight top end cut (not alot of treble as well), a tight low end with a cut in the bass registers, and tight gating and compression. Dial the gain back a bit as well (60% should suit you just fine.) You need a guitar with agressive pickups as well - Aftermath, Nazgul, etc.

Edit: read more of your post, I'd honestly look into a moddler into a PA as opposed to the 6505 if you really want a tone like that. Doing it with the 6505 is going to necessitate the purchase of alot of pedals as well, so the former option would probably be alot cheaper for you.


----------

